# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > خدمات شیرپوینت برای برنامه های آفیس (MOSS) >  آیا راه اندازی و کار کردن با شیر پوینت سخته؟

## lalehst

میشه راهنماییم کنید که کار کردن با شیر پوینت نیاز به چه توانایی هایی داره؟
راستش سال گذشته در یک سازمان جهت اطلاعات کتابخانه سازمان بعد از 2 ماه تلاش نتونستن از شیر پوینت استفاده کنن و من از همه موقع که. قضیه رو متوجه شدم انگیزه م برای یادگیری از دست دادم،چون از خیلی ها شنیدم ظاهرش آسونه ولی روی شبکه کار کردن باهاش کار هر کسی نیست!!!!

----------


## markazeahan

شیر پوینت برای بسیاری از عملیات کاربردیه

قیمت میلگرد بناب

----------

